# Question about probiotics



## 18738 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm interested in starting on a probiotic but there's a problem .. I can't swallow pills! I don't know why but I have an extremely hard time getting a pill down. So my question for those taking probiotics, has anyone poured the contents of the capsule and taken it with something like apple sauce? Is it still effective? I think I've read that it's okay to do that with Culturelle and Florastor, but then other places say that it's not okay because our stomach acids will destroy the probiotics.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

If you have to take it in powder form you're better off buying it in powder form rather then cap form as many of them have guaranteed intestinal release so why take the chance....Primadophilus Rueteri made by natures way is available in cap OR powder form...when I first started taking it I took the powder formula and it was fine, I switched to the caps because it is more convienient for me.


----------



## 18738 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Pb4! I went to nature's website and the only probiotic product they had in powder form was Primadophilus for Children (ages 0-5). Was that the one you were talking about? I emailed them asking if it would be okay for an adult to take that or the chewables for kids, and they told me I would not get the same benefits. Grr .. wish I didn't have this pill swallowing problem.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Hiraku No, I was using the adult formula of the powder...they sell it in my local health food store...I'm gonna go check out natures way website and see if I can find it, I'll post a link for you here if I dkay here's a link through "smart bomb"....http://www.smartbomb.com/nw14241.htmlIf the link doesn't work, you'll have to copy and paste it into your search engine


----------



## 18738 (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome, thanks. I see that www.vitaminshoppe.com also sells them. I think I have a vitamin shoppe store that's 15 minutes away, but I'll have to go after finals are over and done with and pick me up some of that!







Thanks again for your help!


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

You're very welcome....keep us posted on how things go with it.


----------



## 21758 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hiraku said:


> Hey guys, I'm interested in starting on a probiotic but there's a problem .. I can't swallow pills! I don't know why but I have an extremely hard time getting a pill down. So my question for those taking probiotics, has anyone poured the contents of the capsule and taken it with something like apple sauce? Is it still effective? I think I've read that it's okay to do that with Culturelle and Florastor, but then other places say that it's not okay because our stomach acids will destroy the probiotics.


Hi "Hiraku", I too have difficulty swallowing pills and capsules, a little over 2 weeks ago I started taking Florastor, the capsule is rather large so I cut the top off and sprinkle it on applesauce, the Company recommends doing this if one cannot swallow the capsule. I have been taking Culterelle for almost 7 years, strange to say, I can swallow that capsule OK, it's smaller. The Florastor has helped diminish the painful gas and bloating which started after a severe IBS-D flare several months ago. Not swallowing the capsule doesn't seem to have affected the potency given that I'm feeling so much better since I started with it. Like Culterelle, the Florastor does not need refrigeration, so especially great when travelling. Hope this helps!Good Luck!


----------

